# My endocrinologist sucks. Completely. Just awful.



## Mdithrich (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, first of all, I have to say that I love the new format!! This site is looking beautiful!

Ok, having said that. I had my first (and last) endocrinologist appointment. I waited for a month to get in. Finally today is the day, I'm excited because I want to find out what's going on with me. I wait 1.5 hours for a 5 minute consultation where he doesn't touch me at all. He actually walked in saying, "No this one will be quick." Umm thanks buddy. he then tells me that I'm the poster child for having Hashimoto's. (Based on what, he never did say) He then says, I'll start you on synthroid but it's nothing that you have to come back to me for, just follow up with your PCP. I then ask him about my ultrasound and if he wasn't concerned with the nodules. He rifles through papers, the nurse then helps him find the labs.....so I'm guessing he never looked at them....then says, I'm sure that you're fine. I said, well then why did the lab say to follow up with a neck CT? He said that they were probably just being overly cautious. Then he tells me that nodules are like scar tissue. It's from where your immune system attacks the thyroid, it leaves these little bumps much like a scar from a cut on your arm. After awhile, these bumps become noticeable but they aren't cancer so nothing to worry about.

I am so upset. I really thought that I was going to find out what was wrong with me or at least have a doctor actually sit down and listen to me. I gave him a list of symptoms and he glanced at it (didn't even turn it over) and put it in the chart.

So listen to him that it's just Hashimoto's and quit worrying about the nodules (lab results below) or find a second opinion? I don't want to be psycho about this and become neurotic with my health. I just feel like I'm not getting the results/answers that I need to have a sane peace of mind. Thoughts?

Latest bloodwork:

T3 Uptake: 22.50 (23.50-40.60%)

T4 Total: 2.2 (5.5-10.9 ug/dl)

TSH: 80.2 (0.5-5.0 uIU/ml)

Ultrasound:

Clinical Findings: Abnormal thyroid laboratory measurements

Findings: The right lobe measures 5.7 x 1.6 x 2.1 cm for a volume of 10.3 cc. The left lobe measures 4.7 x 1.3 x 2.2 cm for a volume of 7 cc. Within the midportion right lobe is a 4.5 mm cyst with mural nodule consistent with a colloid cyst. The gland shows a coarsened echogenicity. It is diffusely hypervascular. Below the thyroid gland there are multiple hypoechoic solid nodules, some of which have central bright echoes likely lymphadenopathy. CT soft tissue neck contrast study follow up recommended.

Impression: Coarsening of the echo architecture diffusely in the thyroid gland with diffuse hyperemia. This type of appearnace can be seen with the Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and should be correlated clinically. There is a small colloid cyst in the right lobe. Suggestion for multiple lymph nodes within the neck below the thyroid gland. CT neck followed recommended.

Reuptake:

Result: Thyroid reuptake and scan demonstrates an enlarged gland hyperfunctioning 49% uptake without cold nodule or hyperfunctioning defect.

Impression: Overall markedly increased function both lobes of the gland, consistent with hyperfunctioning goiter.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Whoa, is that TSH correct?? 80.2? That is ridiculously high.

Ditch that endo and don't look back. I had to go through 4 (including one who acted exactly like that jerk of yours) before I found a good one. And you don't necessarily have to go to an endo for treatment, you just have to find a good PCP or naturopath or DO or ENT who listens to you, takes you seriously, and uses all treatment options to make you feel better.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree with Jenny V run and don't look back keep moving forward. Maybe your PCP would schedule the CT for you so you can at least get that underway in the meantime.

Gina


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, time to find someone else. You must feel terrible. Hang in there!


----------



## shanabe (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness that is really not OK at all. I know with my PCP I had to fight a bit to get her too actually look more into my thyroid. I have an appointment with my endo in January and I sincerely hope it doesnt go like this. How does he know that there is nothing to worry about with the nodules and such without actually checking into it?

I would run away and if there is more going on I would be making sure that everyone knew how he was and how dismissive he was. Maybe it isnt a big deal to him but it isnt happening to him it is happening to you and having him be so rude is just not OK.

I hope you find someone else who will at least take the damn time to look at your chart before walking in and making decisions like that.


----------



## Mdithrich (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I feel a lot better now. Yes Jenny v, it's not a typo. I originally was at 26.7, they retested 2 weeks later and it was 80.2. That was about 3-4 weeks ago (I think) so who knows what it is now!?

I think the worst part is that he didn't even feel my thyroid or around there or anything. On to the next doc I suppose!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mdithrich said:


> Ok, first of all, I have to say that I love the new format!! This site is looking beautiful!
> 
> Ok, having said that. I had my first (and last) endocrinologist appointment. I waited for a month to get in. Finally today is the day, I'm excited because I want to find out what's going on with me. I wait 1.5 hours for a 5 minute consultation where he doesn't touch me at all. He actually walked in saying, "No this one will be quick." Umm thanks buddy. he then tells me that I'm the poster child for having Hashimoto's. (Based on what, he never did say) He then says, I'll start you on synthroid but it's nothing that you have to come back to me for, just follow up with your PCP. I then ask him about my ultrasound and if he wasn't concerned with the nodules. He rifles through papers, the nurse then helps him find the labs.....so I'm guessing he never looked at them....then says, I'm sure that you're fine. I said, well then why did the lab say to follow up with a neck CT? He said that they were probably just being overly cautious. Then he tells me that nodules are like scar tissue. It's from where your immune system attacks the thyroid, it leaves these little bumps much like a scar from a cut on your arm. After awhile, these bumps become noticeable but they aren't cancer so nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Seriously; you need to see an ENT and most likely you will have your thyroid out. For one; you must feel like a slug. You are soooooooooooooooooooo hypo it is not funny. And for another; there is a very very strong possibility of cancer. I would skip the CT and got straight on to an ENT.

This could be a life-saving move on your part. We will see what others have to say about this.

49% uptake is not good; there are many reasons for a low uptake but some of them need to be addressed.

http://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/Abstract/1987/05000/Thyrotoxicosis_Caused_by_Functioning_Metastatic.1.aspx


----------



## Mdithrich (Sep 26, 2013)

Andros, thank you for that article. It's very interesting to see how everything links together!!

I did see an ENT. He's the one that referred me to this endo. He got my results from the ultrasound and reuptake and literally said, "I don't know what's wrong with you, you need to see and endocrinologist. For my opinion you have 2 options. Radiation to kill it or surgery to remove it." He then gave me my results and sent me on my way. I have not had the best of luck with doctors but I've been reading that not many people do.

I actually called and talked to a well known cancer center in my area and the nurse actually listened. SHE LISTENED PEOPLE!!!! lol After hearing about my symptoms and results she set me up with the Director of head and neck surgery. So I'm hopefuly again that I'll get some answers. I figure what this guy says goes. If it's only Hashimotos, I'll live with it and move on, if it's more, let's get moving here!


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

So glad you talked to the cancer center! That is some scary stuff!

I know how hard it is and disheartening to have doctors shuffle you back and forth because they don't know what is wrong, or worse yet, tell you that you are "normal". GEEEEEZ, I hate that! I have been fighting that battle for the last freaking 10 years! BUT, luckily I found an Internist who is also titled as a "Women's Metabolic Specialist" who LISTENS. REALLY LISTENS. She uses my labs as a guide only, and pays more attention to my symptoms. She is not afraid to try different things and tweak meds to find what works.

I am praying for you that they can give you some clear answers! It is hell not knowing what is wrong!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Mdithrich said:


> Andros, thank you for that article. It's very interesting to see how everything links together!!
> 
> I did see an ENT. He's the one that referred me to this endo. He got my results from the ultrasound and reuptake and literally said, "I don't know what's wrong with you, you need to see and endocrinologist. For my opinion you have 2 options. Radiation to kill it or surgery to remove it." He then gave me my results and sent me on my way. I have not had the best of luck with doctors but I've been reading that not many people do.
> 
> I actually called and talked to a well known cancer center in my area and the nurse actually listened. SHE LISTENED PEOPLE!!!! lol After hearing about my symptoms and results she set me up with the Director of head and neck surgery. So I'm hopefuly again that I'll get some answers. I figure what this guy says goes. If it's only Hashimotos, I'll live with it and move on, if it's more, let's get moving here!


I hope you have better luck with this director! My thyroid was about where yours was after my second RAI (TSH in the 80's, FT4 right in the toilet) and it's a terrible feeling being that hypo.


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. First of all, welcome!

I know how tough it is to be in your situation, having to go through lists of doctors that just didn't cut it, especially in a minimal area. Your levels are way off the chart, and I'm glad you contacted the cancer centre to get it all checked out more professionally! It absolutely kills me how horrible some endo's can be... don't ever go back to that endo... ever.

In my country we have only one endocrinologist, and it's a joke. My PCP was outraged when I told him I had to wait 3 and a half months to see her. They really focus hard on patients with Diabetes, but it's sad how people like us have to wait and wait and wait to even step into their offices when we're dealing with such a serious and life-altering situation.

All I have to say is that I feel for you, hard. Keep us posted, and again; i'm so glad you contacted that centre! hugs2


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mdithrich said:


> Andros, thank you for that article. It's very interesting to see how everything links together!!
> 
> I did see an ENT. He's the one that referred me to this endo. He got my results from the ultrasound and reuptake and literally said, "I don't know what's wrong with you, you need to see and endocrinologist. For my opinion you have 2 options. Radiation to kill it or surgery to remove it." He then gave me my results and sent me on my way. I have not had the best of luck with doctors but I've been reading that not many people do.
> 
> I actually called and talked to a well known cancer center in my area and the nurse actually listened. SHE LISTENED PEOPLE!!!! lol After hearing about my symptoms and results she set me up with the Director of head and neck surgery. So I'm hopefuly again that I'll get some answers. I figure what this guy says goes. If it's only Hashimotos, I'll live with it and move on, if it's more, let's get moving here!


Excellent; let us know when the appt. is set up and the results of that appt..


----------

